# Map Turtle Tomorrow ;]



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm going to get a map turtle tomorrow. I was told by people on another forum to check for:
- Clear eye
- Normal Scute arrangement
- No runnynose
- Not lethargic
- No coughing
- Should struggle in my hand when I try to pick it up

Is there anything else I should look for? I'm planning on buying from Big Al's in Mississauga, hopefully they have some left, but I don't think many people buy $45 map turtles when they just buy some that will die (unknowingly) in a few days next door.

Btw, they're freshwater so I guessed that it goes in the General Freshwater Discussion and not General.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Btw, this is my makeshift turtle home. I am going to add my Aquaclear heater rated for a 50G to it after.

I also named it, "THE TURTLE HAUS"


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

whats your light set up Joee? The bin looks great!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> whats your light set up Joee? The bin looks great!


None yet, I'm planning on giving my hatchling natural sunlight until it gets colder. I'm gonna buy him one of those $10 kiddy pools.

Where I put my tanks is close to the window, so I can just open my window for my turtle and put the out-take out the window during a water change. Algae isn't a problem, I love just going in there with a sponge and scrubbing everything down. Btw, the makeshift basking platform is only temporary, I'm making an out of tank one.

I also bought a death bowl and put some filter floss in there for transportation. I might use it as a basking thing for a little while.

http://img385.imageshack.us/i/island2tp5.jpg/

OMG I almost forgot to ask, I'm going to interrogate the guy there about how they take care of the turtles, can you give me a few questions? I just have the obvious "How often are they fed, what temperature, how long have they been there" questions.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhh I've never actually had a map. I wanted one and when I went to find one they had a bad season for them oddly enough  So I don't know oodles about them myself.

Just be careful about how the little guy swims, sometimes turtles kept in shallow tanks get out of shape and overweight, some don't swim fantastically well at first. Usually little babies do pretty okay but if you see him or her struggling.. you might wanna start shallow and work the water level up each week.

Ask him if he can sex the turtle for you, try for a male if you can. Most people can't if they are very small :/ Ask about baby turtle diets Vs. Adult turtle diets. When they are babies protein is important but it gets to be more veg when they get bigger.. I am just not sure if these guys are the same diets like cooters or RES.

You can ask about lighting, Calcium things I guess 

Love baby maps!

:EDIT:

Ohh here is a bit of info that I agree with pretty much..
http://www.austinsturtlepage.com/Care/caresheet-northern_map.htm
I think they might have false maps at big als.. But not sure....
http://www.austinsturtlepage.com/Care/cs-falmap.htm


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> OOhh I've never actually had a map. I wanted one and when I went to find one they had a bad season for them oddly enough  So I don't know oodles about them myself.
> 
> Just be careful about how the little guy swims, sometimes turtles kept in shallow tanks get out of shape and overweight, some don't swim fantastically well at first. Usually little babies do pretty okay but if you see him or her struggling.. you might wanna start shallow and work the water level up each week.
> 
> ...


 they can't be sexed when they're hatchlings. I've been trying to think of questions that will make the person sweat.

So far I have:
1.	Wild caught or captive bred?

2.	How are they transported from the seller to you?

3.	How long have they been at the store?
4.	How long were they quarantined they were for sale?

5.	How old are they?

6.	What temperature are the turtles kept at?

7.	Do you know what temperature they were incubated at?

8.	What are they fed and how often are they fed?

9.	Are they ever fed live food?

10.	Are calcium or vitamin D3 supplements added to their food?

11.	How long is the basking light on each day?

12.	How long is the water changed?

13.	What kind of filtration is used?

14.	Tank - Is it a vivarium? If so, why?

15.	Do you take turtles from customers? Other location which does livestock trade-ins if they are a franchise

16.	Are they available at this location any other time of the year?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I was just wondering, can shrimp be good supplements of calcium?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I read that too.. Honestly? I don't like any freeze dried stuff and I am not sure of the calcium benefits of shrimp. :/ I usually always offer a cuttlebone for the turtles, they get silversides every now and then as well.

its not that they can't be sexed, its just most people don't know how too, I personally always went with the claws or tail and but when they are little it is hard to tell. And I don't know much at all about maps. :s

Great questions Joeee! I wish I could be there when you ask them rofl. They had better be ready. rofl.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> I read that too.. Honestly? I don't like any freeze dried stuff and I am not sure of the calcium benefits of shrimp. :/ I usually always offer a cuttlebone for the turtles, they get silversides every now and then as well.
> 
> its not that they can't be sexed, its just most people don't know how too, I personally always went with the claws or tail and but when they are little it is hard to tell. And I don't know much at all about maps. :s
> 
> Great questions Joeee! I wish I could be there when you ask them rofl. They had better be ready. rofl.


 what's silversdes?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh just a frozen fish you can feed pred fish or herps. You've prolly seen it, but didn't realize it I get crazy stuff show up in the bags sometimes. Shrimps, even hermit crabs. O_O


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm afraid that my turtle might not eat for the first few days, even though it's normal. Would live feeder fish help?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

umm, well you can ask them what the turtles on eating already, good chance its a pellet food of some sort. Feeder fish are okay, just they have to catch them if you don't stun/kill them.

You also want to make sure the bits are small enough for the turtle to eat. If you happen to get a nice sized one I wouldnt worry so much but I've never actually dealt with tiny hatchlings. 

My yellow guy was at least the diameter or a clementine by the time I actually took him home. 

Live feeders also add a lot of crap to the tank, so you have to keep up with your water changes. Fun for turtles to chase 

Some people also have issues with disease, poor quality fish = poor quality food but its totally up to you. I like using feeder guppies from my own tanks sometimes and even shrimp, I'll pick rosys before I take home goldfish. 

hope that helps you some.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I just brought him home.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

After playing with it for a little bit, I noticed his shell is kind of soft. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

nono.. their shells are softer when little so it's good that the tank is a bit bare for now. You could always try that neat river sand since the container is so high and some smooth round river rocks. He/she will like to poke around them. 

Did you get a chance to ask your questions?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> nono.. their shells are softer when little so it's good that the tank is a bit bare for now. You could always try that neat river sand since the container is so high and some smooth round river rocks. He/she will like to poke around them.
> 
> Did you get a chance to ask your questions?


Yes, the thing I want to point out the most is when I asked about their supplier, he said "I am not at liberty to say about about our supplier to a customer" in a professional tone, although that may sound rude. They were also quarantined before sale. When I asked if they were captive bred or wild caught, he said "captive bred". I suspect that these turtles have been smuggled in.

Supplier site for dry goods:
http://www.bigalscanada.com/Features/SupplierSites/ad.html

Btw, I was thinking about calcium sand. But I don't know if it's good for it or not. I also know there's going to be a sale at a store which I live by soon, so I might as well stock up of basking lights. I think I'm gonna take out all the shrimp and fish in my 32G and put a turtle in there as soon as I finish with breeding bettas, so I have a place to put the fish.


----------



## M.l.lloyd (Jun 28, 2010)

Shouldnt even purchase him untill you have the correct lighting and basking temperatures.

hes only a hatchling..just feet him pellets most hatchlings wont touch feeder fish untill 4inch


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

M.l.lloyd said:


> Shouldnt even purchase him untill you have the correct lighting and basking temperatures.
> 
> hes only a hatchling..just feet him pellets most hatchlings wont touch feeder fish untill 4inch


I have the correct temperatures actually, I have an incandescent hood for my 10G tank that I'm using to heat up the basking area 4 degrees. I heard map turtles are shy and won't bask until a few days after it was introduced to its home. Oddly enough, he's basking and eating a little bit.


----------



## M.l.lloyd (Jun 28, 2010)

Putting the tank next to a window is hopeless, and will NOT be a suitable alternative

(source from tons of websites and experts)


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

M.l.lloyd said:


> Putting the tank next to a window is hopeless, and will NOT be a suitable alternative
> 
> (source from tons of websites and experts)


I know that, I prefer massive amounts of algae in my tank. UV doesn't penetrate glass, but I can easily put the turtle in a container sitting on the window.

Right now, because it is still a bit scared, I'm going to put half a cuttlebone inside, feed calcium rich foods, and get some calcium supplement as soon as I can, I'll be getting my lights soon.


----------



## M.l.lloyd (Jun 28, 2010)

Im not trying to be hard on you if it appears that way


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

M.l.lloyd said:


> Im not trying to be hard on you if it appears that way


I understand, you're just trying to help look after the turtle. ;]


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

When I had turtles, I fed them all kinds of stuff. I fed pellets when they were small, and as they got bigger crayfish, snails, shrimp, and feeder fish. I also fed them hornwort. I filled the tank with it and it got eaten.
A good light with UV for basking. Good filtration they are messy eaters as they get bigger.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Big Jim said:


> When I had turtles, I fed them all kinds of stuff. I fed pellets when they were small, and as they got bigger crayfish, snails, shrimp, and feeder fish. I also fed them hornwort. I filled the tank with it and it got eaten.
> A good light with UV for basking. Good filtration they are messy eaters as they get bigger.


I'm kind of excited for when my turtle gets bigger. I want to feed him some crayfish.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea I would figure out the hot spot and UV like others have said, I was trying to find hatchling temps but I am not sure which ones would be best. :/


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Yea I would figure out the hot spot and UV like others have said, I was trying to find hatchling temps but I am not sure which ones would be best. :/


For basking, I'm going with 85-88 farenheit and water temperature is 80-82 farenheit.

I generally go with:
http://www.austinsturtlepage.com/Care/caresheet-mississippi_map.htm
I'm apart of the turtle forum there (their community isn't as friendly as this one  ) and I've been recommended this a lot.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Btw, if you guys have turtles you should really put some pics up. xD


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

This is what I use for my map turtle.

http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/solar_glo.php

Been doing great so far since its only one bulb for dual purpose. Putting the turtle beside a window doesn't do much unless you put him outside in direct sunlight since UV A & B doesn't pass thru windows very well.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> This is what I use for my map turtle.
> 
> http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/solar_glo.php
> 
> Been doing great so far since its only one bulb for dual purpose. Putting the turtle beside a window doesn't do much unless you put him outside in direct sunlight since UV A & B doesn't pass thru windows very well.


 I heard those dual things aren't that good.


----------



## M.l.lloyd (Jun 28, 2010)

I dont have any recent pics of my res hes 4-5 inches now..but here are a few pics of him as a "baby"

I got him free of charge..he was the last one they had and long story short i got him cause his shell wasnt the best

http://i28.tinypic.com/r8cphe.jpg

This next one was within the first 2 months i got him..his just relaxing on his dock..he allways used to do that just for support

http://i27.tinypic.com/2j1q0qx.jpg

This next one is funny haha..he loved to get stuck behind the bars of his old turtle dock..not "stuck" but wedge himself in between them and the glass..

now he has a corkbark basking area so he cant do that..buahaha

http://i27.tinypic.com/3484my8.jpg


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I heard those dual things aren't that good.


so far its been doing pretty good 

save space too for me at least.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> so far its been doing pretty good
> 
> save space too for me at least.


How much do they generally cost?

Btw, update on my Tobi, he got out of the tank today and I saw him on the floor in his shell. I just finished nuking my 32G to put him in, everything that was in my 32G is now in a 5G.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I just saw it eat half a pellet ;]


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Joeee said:


> How much do they generally cost?


about $70ish + tax


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am sure everyone has seen my pics lol


























The boys together before they started trying to have sex with eachother.. No worries, noone has small gravel anymore. 










The Yellow guy


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Uploaded picture of the new home.

Do you see the little "dirt" in the other picture? IT'S NOT DIRT! IT'S HALF EATEN FOOD! ;]

Tobi's still a little too nervous to bask, it seems less afraid of me probably because I keep taking him out and inspecting it. I saw a little white blotch on his chestular area (plastron?) but I'm guessing it's just lack of calcium and vitamin D from when he was at the pet store.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> This is what I use for my map turtle.
> 
> http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/solar_glo.php
> 
> Been doing great so far since its only one bulb for dual purpose. Putting the turtle beside a window doesn't do much unless you put him outside in direct sunlight since UV A & B doesn't pass thru windows very well.


Hmmm, that's defintely interesting, I can never seem to find bulbs which have both UVA and UVB.

It's not on this list:
http://www.austinsturtlepage.com/Care/housing.htm

But I'm sure it's sufficient. What kind of lamp do you recommend?

EDIT:
Where can I buy that type of bulb?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I got it at petsmart... didn't look too far for it.. was lazy and just went to closest pet store


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> I got it at petsmart... didn't look too far for it.. was lazy and just went to closest pet store


I also saw that they have some at Port Credit Pets (which, despite the name has mainly reptiles).

I think I want another map turtle, but the problem is that it'll have to stay in the 32G for a while. I can easily rehome it though, because my friend is looking to get a turtle as her other ones recently died. I'm afraid of aggression between the two and my filtration not being enough so the water will begin to smell quickly. Should I get another map turtle?
A member of another forum who lives near the store I bought the turtle at estimated an age of about 4-5 months. He said that they received the shipment about a month ago and they're usually shipped out at around 3 months of age.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You wouldnt be able to keep it properly or at all? I would personally just pass and focus on the little one you have.

What happened to your friends turtle?.. :/ Does your friend have a proper set up? I would just be wary to put them in a situation where they might loose another pet.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> You wouldnt be able to keep it properly or at all? I would personally just pass and focus on the little one you have.
> 
> What happened to your friends turtle?.. :/ Does your friend have a proper set up? I would just be wary to put them in a situation where they might loose another pet.


I could take care of it properly, but I'm just a bit afraid of aggression. My friend's turtle died of old age, she has the proper setup.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Whew well that is great (but sad too, sorry for your friend) to hear Joee 

I didn't have aggression issues until my two were around 4 or so inches in length. If you happen to get two females, you might not have any issues at all.

My yellow guy is a sweetheart and would get along with anything. Its the RES that is the horn dog. lol


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Whew well that is great (but sad too, sorry for your friend) to hear Joee
> 
> I didn't have aggression issues until my two were around 4 or so inches in length. If you happen to get two females, you might not have any issues at all.
> 
> My yellow guy is a sweetheart and would get along with anything. Its the RES that is the horn dog. lol


I just hope I get a male, I don't want it to get that big. Lol


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I could take care of it properly, but I'm just a bit afraid of aggression. My friend's turtle died of old age, she has the proper setup.


How old is old age? 
Im curious I had my turtles for 12-13 years before I found bigger homes for them. One friend who took 2 said they are still going strong so basically they are about 20 years old now


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Big Jim said:


> How old is old age?
> Im curious I had my turtles for 12-13 years before I found bigger homes for them. One friend who took 2 said they are still going strong so basically they are about 20 years old now


I've heard that captive bred turtles are expected to live 10-15 years on average and I've also heard that they can live up to 40 years. I'm not so sure what average is, but I do expect 10+ years. Old age is pretty subjective, I think 20 years is pretty old for a turtle though, hopefully I can take good enough care of my little Tobi for him to live a happy and full life.


----------

